# What does your shop look like?



## penbros (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, I would show you but i cant post a picture. Its a 9' by 11' bedroom that used to be a storage room. Its half shop and half storage room but were moveing everything out. So, the shop is slowly taking over. Its really messy too. My lathe is 36" but takes up about 5 feet of the south 8 foot wall. On the 11 foot west wall I have two four foot workbenches centered between the north and south wall. I have a 16" scroll saw and a 9" drill press on the north bench. Ive got wood storage between the north wall and the north bench. I have a 4" disk /belt sander thats on the floor right now. Ive got all those little hand tools. and a small black and decker table saw in the middle of the room that will be replace by a  slightly larger jet table saw and the black and decker will be the crosscut saw, the jet will be all other: tenoning ripping mitering etc. hope you get a good picture of my shop. please post a picture of your shop!


----------



## epson (Jul 12, 2006)

It sounds like you have a good setup.  Since you have the shop in a bedroom of the house did you consider an overhead air cleaner?  I have the jet, and it keeps the shop almost spotless.  The overhead cleaner with the dust collector gets 99% of all dust in my shop.  You can also mount the air cleaner on a table.


----------



## penbros (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds like it would be a good idea.


----------



## Mudder (Jul 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by penbros_
> <br />What does your shop look like?



Ever seen the WWII pictures of the London bombings? My shop looks worse.
I would show you pictures but I'm too ashamed [V]


----------



## Dario (Jul 12, 2006)

Mine is shown everywhere this forum...you just have to find and piece them together LOL.

Joking aside, there were threads similar to this...just do a search.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## guts (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey Russ,did you have Tom put the light up for ya?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />Hey Russ,did you have Tom put the light up for ya?



Ed4copies,

This one almost put me over the edge, but I remembered my promise to you!!![8]


----------



## mikes pens (Jul 12, 2006)

My shop from the outside:

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br />


----------



## JimGo (Jul 13, 2006)

Mine puts everyone, except maybe Mike's, to shame.  
<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br />


----------



## johncrane (Jul 13, 2006)

Jim that looks like my dads work shop only thing  missing is the foot of sawdust on every thing.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 13, 2006)

That's only because you can't see the floor John!


----------



## johncrane (Jul 13, 2006)

G'day Jim you got me there mate.


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 13, 2006)

You asked for it!






<br />
It gets worse!







<br />







<br />
The good thing is that I have cleaned-up some since this photo, but it's still pretty bad.


----------



## GBusardo (Jul 13, 2006)

My shop is a 20 by about 20 foot area in my basement.  It gets soooooooo messy that when I decide to clean it up, it takes me all day  I clean it and with in twenty minutes, its a mess.   I don't understand it! [:0]


----------



## DFM (Jul 13, 2006)

JimGo, do you have to go outside to change your mind?  I thought My shop was small, but your's takes the cake.[^]


----------



## penbros (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GBusardo_
> <br />It gets soooooooo messy that when I decide to clean it up, it takes me all day  I clean it and with in twenty minutes, its a mess.   I don't understand it! [:0]



Me too! I hate it![]


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 13, 2006)

Same here![xx(] It runs in the famliy.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, it's far from where I want it to be, but is has come a long way this last year (we just moved to Conn. 2 years ago)My shop is all mine, well I share it with my Jeep only.. It's 25x25 with an engine hoist and piped for air from an 80 gallon compressor in the cellar. I also have a nice little Hobart Mig welder in my shop [] 
Here is my "working side" My cutting is done on the other side, just think in the lines of a table saw, band saw, chop saw all making a mess in one place! [] And yes, that is a Snap-On []

It is normaly a LOT cleaner, but this is not cleaned for a photo and I have been nutty busy latley. [!]





Here is my (for now) lathe turning area. I plan to be building a stand for my '39 Atlas/Craftsman 9x30 that will take the place of this one (I may keep this one for bowls only, not sure yet)





Here is one reasom for disaray in my shop, I seem to have this non-moving Jeep in the center that makes work & clean up a little hard! BUT!! The new tranny is going in this weekend!


----------



## Pipes (Jul 14, 2006)

A mess kina like a woodcraft store blew up and toss in 3 roll away tool boxes and everthing else you can think of  with dust saw dust sandpaper and glue all over the place and wa la you have my shop !!!![:I][][]





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## guts (Jul 21, 2006)

+this is the best shot i can give ya,it ain't much but i relax and have fun here.(my millers cave)


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 21, 2006)

Unreal! Way too clean!


----------



## guts (Jul 21, 2006)

Travis,only because i cleaned it up a bit today,you better shut that 60 down for awhile before you melt the barrel[]


----------



## Pipes (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />+this is the best shot i can give ya,it ain't much but i relax and have fun here.(my millers cave)




Way WAY to clean  I could actually find somthing in there [:I]





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## JimGo (Jul 21, 2006)

How can you find ANYTHING in a shop that size?  I lose stuff in my 3.5'x5' shop!

Oh, and yes, I have to step outside to change my mind! []


----------



## assembler (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />How can you find ANYTHING in a shop that size?  I lose stuff in my 3.5'x5' shop!
> 
> Oh, and yes, I have to step outside to change my mind! []



Jim... I have a hard time finding a pencil I have place on my ear at times []. I will look all over for it, and my shop is usually pretty clean [:I].

There are photos on my Web site.


----------



## cozee (Jul 23, 2006)

It isn't all that pretty but it is mine and it has heat and AC. Right now things are a bit messy due to the beginning of some remodling on the rest of the house. There is plenty of floor space since I recently sold my slotcar track. A woodworking table is in the plans and the ping pong table gets set up when someone feels they can take me!! As you can see at the far end, I do a little airbrusihng from time to time also.


----------

